# Holster for PF9



## MCGA (Oct 14, 2009)

Want some opinions for holsters for my new PF9. I have the belt clip, and it works, but is a but uncomfortable inside my waste band. Looking for pocket and a wallet holster if any. Thanks!


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Check this out - converts between wallet and pocket holster.

http://www.pocketholsters.com/Kel-Tec_Pocket_Wallet_Holster/kel-tec_pocket_wallet_holster.html

Good luck!


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

I've tried a number of pocket and IWB holsters for mine but end up using the Uncle Mike's #12 with a 1" strip of heavy nylon webbing velcroed down the front inside of holster to aid one handed reholstering and two Triple K pocket holsters I picked up at gunshow for $10ea. most of the time.


----------



## rosie22lr (Mar 21, 2009)

Take a look at FIST holsters with the thumb push. I have a Mikes and it just bothers me when the holster is moving around in my pocket. I do not wear tight jeans which probably eliminates the movement but if you wear loose pants and pants with larger pockets, the movement of the holster is in the back of my mind when I present the firearm. With the large thumb push on the FIST, your thumb is holding the holster back into your pocket as you reach in to present your firearm. No doubt it will stay in your pocket with no feeling that it will come out with the firearm.


----------



## proscene (May 21, 2010)

*suggestion based on experience*

I have a Don Hume model 715 and a Crossbreed Supertuck:

H715-M T.B. [H715-M T.B.] - $37.90 : Don Hume Leathergoods, manufactures high quality leather and nylon goods.

SuperTuck Deluxe

good luck!


----------



## Popeye (May 13, 2010)

MCGA said:


> Want some opinions for holsters for my new PF9. I have the belt clip, and it works, but is a but uncomfortable inside my waste band. Looking for pocket and a wallet holster if any. Thanks!


I have a PF9 with the beltclip, but I use it in my RF jeans pocket. I never could carry anything IWB comfortably.


----------



## proscene (May 21, 2010)

proscene said:


> I have a Don Hume model 715 and a Crossbreed Supertuck:
> 
> H715-M T.B. [H715-M T.B.] - $37.90 : Don Hume Leathergoods, manufactures high quality leather and nylon goods.
> 
> ...


*DITTO the Don Hume*


----------



## Snorky47 (Jul 18, 2007)

I carry mine in a Galco IWB holster made for a Glock 26. It fits great. The belt clip is very secure, and I carry with the holster between the waistband of my jeans, and my belt. It's a solid setup, and much easier than buying pants a size too large.


----------

